# Suche STEAMPUNK Spiel aus den 90ern ???



## Das_DinG (12. März 2019)

Hallo werte Gamer,

Ich suche seit Jahren schon ein Steampunk-Spiel welches in einer Ausgabe der PC-Games in den 90ern erschien, genaues Jahr ist mir leider entfallen, ebenso wie andere Details, und natürlich auch der Titel.

Ich kann mich auf jeden Fall an die sehr interessante Aufmachung erinnern der Titelbilder zum Spiel, war offensichtlich kein Ingame!

Der Artikel erstreckt sich auf 2-4 Seiten schätze ich und die Geschichte des Spiels wurde sinngemäß so beschrieben:
- Die Menschheit ist Energietechnisch bei der Dampfkraft stecken geblieben, aber auf anderen Gebieten haben sie wahre Wunder erreicht.
- So wurde auch das Leben der Queen verlängert, die allerdings nur aus nem Kopf besteht, vielleicht in nem Einmachglas
- Mit Dampfkraft-betriebenen Raumschiffen wurde also das Weltall bevölkert, und das Spiel hat wohl den Mars als Austragungsort.
- Dunkel kann ich mich auch daran erinnern, daß man mit irgendwelche Flugzeuge auf dem Planeten Gefechte austrägt.

Das wars, mehr Erinnerungen an das Game habe ich leider nicht mehr.

Meinen aufrichtigen Dank an alle, die mir hierbei weiterhelfen können


----------



## Jeretxxo (12. März 2019)

Beneath a Steel Sky?

Wenn nicht, was war es denn für ein Genre, Strategie, RPG, Mystery, Puzzle oä?

Edit: Blade Runner, Syndicate Wars und System Shock würden auch noch so ins Schema Steampunk passen, leider sagt mir deine Beschreibung nicht allzuviel grade.


----------



## rasenschach (12. März 2019)

Das_DinG schrieb:


> Hallo werte Gamer,
> 
> Ich suche seit Jahren schon ein Steampunk-Spiel welches in einer Ausgabe der PC-Games in den 90ern erschien, genaues Jahr ist mir leider entfallen, ebenso wie andere Details, und natürlich auch der Titel.
> 
> ...



The Chaos Engine?


----------



## Das_DinG (13. März 2019)

Danke für die Vorschläge, aber leider ist keines dabei....

Vielleicht könnte jemand aus der Redaktion helfen???
Aber ich schätze, daß von der damaligen Belegschaft (aus den 90ern) überhaupt keiner mehr übriggeblieben ist?


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Edit: Blade Runner, Syndicate Wars und System Shock würden auch noch so ins Schema Steampunk passen, leider sagt mir deine Beschreibung nicht allzuviel grade.



Das Genre was du mit deinen Beispielen meinst, ist Cyberpunk. Steampunk ist, wie Das_DinG schon richtig beschrieben hat, ein Szenario rund um von Dampfmaschinen betriebene Technik, quasi ein verrückt gewordenes viktorianisches Zeitalter.

@Das_DinG:

Ist es hier vielleicht bei? List of Steampunk Video Games | Steampunk Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------

